# husky 570



## huskykid141 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thinking about buying a Husqvarna 570. Wondering if anyone had one and how they work. I already have a husky 55 Rancher and a husky 141.


----------



## dpcutter (Mar 25, 2008)

I have it's big brother, the 575xp, it's a love/hate saw, depends on who you talk to. Many on here will prefer the 440 or 441 stihl, or will tell you to buy a 372xp instead. As far as I know, the 570 is the same chassis as the 575xp with less power, and same weight. Reliability, power to weight ratio have been concerns with the 575xp, I like mine so far... It is priced lower then the 575xp, maybe a 6400 Dolmar/makita would be a better price then the 570, with the option of the 7900 upgrade...just some thoughts, hope this helps..


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 25, 2008)

*570*



huskykid141 said:


> Thinking about buying a Husqvarna 570. Wondering if anyone had one and how they work. I already have a husky 55 Rancher and a husky 141.



Since you're young a 570 would be ok, wouldn't be too fast and won't be too slow. Although I was running a 044 when I was 13...lol.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks for the info*

thanks for the info. My first saw was a Husky 141. I also use a 55 Rancher. Looking to move up because I have been cutting more.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought one to use as a utility ground saw to replace an aging 359. It's an OK saw. I haven't had any problems with it. It has more power than the 359 but it just seems to be lacking a little something. I'm not sure how to explain it or quantify it but it just seems to be lacking a little "snap" I've done some muffler work on it and it still seems a bit lacking. We use a 575 for an all around saw and if I had it to do over I'd buy another 575 over the 570. Just my opinion. Sorry I can't give you more facts,
Phil


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 25, 2008)

Run away while you still can!!! don't do it...its not worth it!! if you can find a 372 new or used pick it up if it has be be husky.. an 046 would be my choice in that size of saw-buy one that needs rebuilt and send it to someone and have it modded.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 27, 2008)

I am not a big fan of the 570. I have not used it but for the weight the power is just not there. How much is the saw? See what else your dealer has in stock. The Husky 365, 372XP, 362XP, and 357XP are all much better saws and have much better resale value should you decide to sell it in the future


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 28, 2008)

*husky*

thanks everyone for your advice i will keep looking around and see what the other saws have to offer compared to the 570. I am thinking about looking at the 575XP though. that is the same design as the 570 but it is putting out more power.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 28, 2008)

huskykid141 said:


> thanks everyone for your advice i will keep looking around and see what the other saws have to offer compared to the 570. I am thinking about looking at the 575XP though. that is the same design as the 570 but it is putting out more power.



DON'T DO IT!! the 570 is junk for the same reasons that the 575 is. if you want a husky find a 372 or 385


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

get a hold of a jonsered 2171


----------



## siduramaxde (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not sure why everyone has it in for the 575 and 570?? I have a 570 and it's fine. I've used 372xp's all day long and I don't think there is that much differece. 372 may have a bit more power but it's not much. The price on the 570 is good and thats why I bought mine (I only use it for fire wood). Now if I was going to be doing some serious logging I would get a 385 or 390 because they have great power and are light enough to carry around all day.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 3, 2008)

the performance isn't the main reason that the 575 is hated(although it's performance is piss poor) it is the way that it is built


----------



## huskykid141 (Apr 4, 2008)

*husky 372XP*

how about a husky 372XP. It has a little less power than the 572XP but i hear it is a nice saw. Also is a little lighter. what do you guys think about this saw?


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 5, 2008)

huskykid141 said:


> how about a husky 372XP. It has a little less power than the 572XP but i hear it is a nice saw. Also is a little lighter. what do you guys think about this saw?



if you can find one you would be much better off..type 372 into the search and read for days..you won't be disapointed


----------



## kkottemann (Apr 5, 2008)

I think bailey's still has some 372's in stock!


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 5, 2008)

*575vs372*



huskykid141 said:


> how about a husky 372XP. It has a little less power than the 572XP but i hear it is a nice saw. Also is a little lighter. what do you guys think about this saw?



372's will outcut a 575 anyday.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gremlin (Apr 6, 2008)

kkottemann said:


> I think bailey's still has some 372's in stock!



they do. I was looking into buying one myslef a week or so ago. they had the best price on them too at 579.95. my buddy has one and i steal it every chance i get. one heck of a saw!!!!!!!


----------

